# Rubs, ribs n' stuff - pt. 1



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My mom always said I'd make someone a good wife. I'm a real fan of smoky, sticky and tangy, so BBQ naturally ends up being one of my favorite past times.

The past week or so I've been in the kitchen, experimenting and cooking up a storm.

Beans-

1 lb. chopped bacon (3/4 - 1"). I like pieces and ends, they're cheaper and a lot of times have good meat/fat composition.

1/2 lb shredded smoked beef brisket.

1/2 large red onion. I like to cut them into strings for texture.

1/4 c. chopped garlic.

1 poblano pepper. Chopped into 1/2 pieces

2 cans dark red kidney beans.

2 cans white norther beans

2 cans red beans

2 cans pinto beans

1/2 cup ketchup

3/4 cup apple cider vinegar

3/4 cup packed brown sugar

1 tsp cayenne

1 tsp worcestershire.

Brown bacon in a large pot and drain _most_ of the grease. Add peppers, onions and garlic and caramelize.

Drain beans and add to pot along with brisket.

Add ketchup, vinegar, worcestershire, cayenne and sugar. These quantities can be tweaked to taste. This is more or less a starting place.

simmer for 20 minutes, stir occasionally. Caramelizing the bottom by stirring methodically creates a great texture and a flavor I tend to enjoy. It takes some attention, but I think it's worth it.

I'm partial to leaving it in the fridge for a day or two before serving. It seems to bring all of the components together and make it more enjoyable.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, that's sounds good. What's a poblano pepper?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Poblano is the same as a pasilla. After they a fully ripe (red) and dried they are called ancho. Almost sweet flavored. Ancho reminds me of raisins.

That recipe does sound good. Sounds almost like Boston Baked meets Tex-Mex.


----------

